
Takeaways from Effective Altruism Foundation’s Hiring Round - barry-cotter
https://forum.effectivealtruism.org/posts/d3cupMrngEArCygNk/takeaways-from-eaf-s-hiring-round
======
barry-cotter
This is a great description of a well organised, detailed hiring process that
others could profitably look at as a model. I found the referenced article’s
[1]finding that work sample tests add ~nothing to general mental ability tests
especially interesting in light of tptacek’s extremely positive experience in
using them for hiring in the past.

[1]The Validity and Utility of Selection Methods in Personnel Psychology:
Practical and Theoretical Implications of 100 Years...

> It appears that almost all of the validity of work sample tests is captured
> by GMA measures, because the incremental validity is essentially zero.

[https://www.testingtalent.net/wp-
content/uploads/2017/04/201...](https://www.testingtalent.net/wp-
content/uploads/2017/04/2016-100-Yrs-Working-Paper-on-Selection-Methods-
Schmit-Mar-17.pdf)

